# Look what I just found in my red cherry shrimp tank



## sciencefiction (25 Apr 2014)

I have only red cherry shrimp but I started my shrimp with 3 red rili males and 2 cherry females.
I was telling my partner today I am seeing lots of blue patches on the red shrimp in the tanks mostly very dark blue and some with clear but blue bodies. However this fellow has it all.  His eyes are yellow or orange, not sure.


----------



## sciencefiction (26 Apr 2014)

Just a picture without the flash


----------



## Martin in Holland (26 Apr 2014)

maybe came with some plants?


----------



## Gfish (26 Apr 2014)

It's a red cherry shrimp colour morph. Just like the yellow ones, orange ones, blue ones and green ones, they're all colour morphs of the common red cherry


----------



## sciencefiction (26 Apr 2014)

Yes, I think it's a colour morph of the cherries.  I haven't added anything to this tank since I set it up a year ago. And everything I added came from another couple of tanks. The plants were in the post for a week because of non-responsible delivery company.

I saw another one which looks like a blue rili, the head and tail are red the body very bluish and there are quite a few cherries with dark blue on them as if when one mixes red and blue together.

If I am not too lazy the coming weeks I may pick some to breed them separately  though one can buy a pure breed quite cheaply so not worth the trouble...


----------



## sciencefiction (30 Apr 2014)

Spotted this girl today as well. She has a nice pattern but the picture again isn't great because she ran from one side of the tank to the other while I was trying to focus with the camera. The clear part of her body is bluish but the camera doesn't want to know about it.


----------



## sciencefiction (8 Jun 2014)

Here are a couple of more siblings from the same tank as above.  All the shrimp I have came out from 2 red rili males and 3 plain red cherries which I crossed but they have produced interesting generations over the years.

A blue male again.


 

A red rili female:



 

The rili female again with a plain cherry male next to her



 

And a plain cherry sister


----------



## sciencefiction (19 Jun 2014)

And today I saw a red rili with a blue body.



 

Next to a normal coloured red rili


 

And some odd ones


----------

